# gcc-3.3.6-r1 e Gentoo 2007.0 [RISOLTO]

## CoBr0u7

Ragazzi, riuscite a spiegarmi questo errore?? in rete non riesco a trovare nulla   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -march=pentium-m -pipe -O2 -O2 -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/gengenrtl.c -o gengenrtl.o

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -mcpu= switch

make[2]: *** [gengenrtl.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage2_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1541:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1415:   Called die

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

E se vi serve, vi incollo il mio emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.13-angel3-nosmp i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-angel3-nosmp i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 May 2007 08:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -frename-registers -O3 -Os -fno-align-functions -fno-align-jumps  -fno-align-loops -fno-align-labels -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -frename-registers -O3 -Os -fno-align-functions -fno-align-jumps  -fno-align-loops -fno-align-labels -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal evo exif expat fam fastbuild firefox foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glits glitz glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal iconv idn ieee1394 imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensor lm_sensors logwatch mad madwifi memlimit midi mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets sound spell spl ssl svg synaptics tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd visualization vlc vorbis win32codecs wireless wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xsl xv zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by CoBr0u7 on Thu May 31, 2007 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

```
cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -mcpu= switch

```

Mi pare di ricordare che pentium-m non sia una flag valida per il gcc-3.x

----------

## CoBr0u7

non ti do tutti i torti..e allora come posso risolvere??

compilo gcc-3.* per pentium4, modificando il make.conf solo per quel pacchetto??

----------

## Onip

da quello che sapevo io pentium-m non è una flag valida se stai utilizzando come compilatore un gcc-3.x . 

```
# gcc-config -l
```

cosa ti riporta?

Se stai usando uno della serie 4.x non dovresti avere quel problema (a proposito, sono stabili da un bel po', sei sicuro che gcc-3 ti serva? ) a meno che gcc-3, emergendosi, non si ricompili poi da solo (avevo letto qualcosa del genere una volta) . Questo dipende, penso, dall'ebuild e adesso non ho tempo di stare li a leggerlo.

Ad ogni modo se gcc-3 ti serve e o lo stai usando come compilatore o si ricompila da solo quando lo emergi, devi fare in modo di cambiare pentium-m nelle cflags.

Per avere cflags specifiche per pacchetto c'è un ottimo tool (sviluppato da degl utenti dell'italian forum tra l'altro) che va sotto il nome di portage-bashrc . se cerchi nel forum documentazione dovresti trovarlo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> a meno che gcc-3, emergendosi, non si ricompili poi da solo (avevo letto qualcosa del genere una volta)

 

Si, il gcc dopo la prima compilazione con il compilatore host si ricompila.

----------

## CoBr0u7

RISOLTO

Ho semplicemente cambiato le CFLAGS in pentium4 invece che pentium-m

Ho riemerso le gcc-3.*, dopo di che ho rimesso come CFLAGS pentium-m, ed ora sto continuando con il comando emerge -e system  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *CoBr0u7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -frename-registers -O3 -Os -fno-align-functions -fno-align-jumps  -fno-align-loops -fno-align-labels -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays"
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

ti consiglierei di rivedere le cflags -O3 è pericolosa e non porta tanti vantaggi (ci sono un centinaio di discussioni sull'argomento) con le cautele del caso ne vale la pena se affianchi LDFLAGS="-Wl, -O1" e -Os a fianco non serve a niente (sarei curioso di sapere se -Os disabilita -O3 o è ignorata in quanto inclusa in -O3 come sarebbe "quasi" logico) -msse con -march >= pentium3 è superflua, idem per -mmmx, se usi il gcc 3.3 o sei in hardened o hai sbagliato nell'attivare la use glibc-compat nel secondo caso devi eliminare il compilatore inutile ed installare libstdc++-v3.

ti spiacerebbe postare un 

```
emerge -pv gcc glibc
```

?

----------

## Scen

```

CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -frename-registers -O3 -Os -fno-align-functions -fno-align-jumps  -fno-align-loops -fno-align-labels -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays"

[...]

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-m -march=pentium-m -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -frename-registers -O3 -Os -fno-align-functions -fno-align-jumps  -fno-align-loops -fno-align-labels -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-prefetch-loop-arrays"

```

 :Shocked:  ^2

Che dire... te le vai a cercare....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

A parte il sarcasmo, quoto quanto detto da djinnZ, ti consiglio di tornare a CFLAGS più umane, altrimenti rischi di avere SEMPRE problemi.

----------

## CoBr0u7

Per esempio, ora sapete spiegarmi questo cavolo di errore?? se non risolvo questo non posso andare avanti, ma non capisco dove sbaglio :'(

```

/usr/bin/libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -funsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -DVERSION=\"2.4.38\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE=\"attr\" -I./include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -funsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -DVERSION=\"2.4.38\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE=\"attr\" -I../include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -c quote.c

libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

gmake[1]: *** [quote.lo] Error 1

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/attr-2.4.38 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  attr-2.4.38.ebuild, line 43:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.38/temp/build.log'.

```

Per  djinnZ  ecco la risposta alla tua domanda  :Very Happy: 

```

# emerge -pv gcc glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran* gtk* mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap* -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) (-ip28) (-ip32r10k) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Vi incollo anche il mio emegre --info , cosi che potete vedere le mie modifiche al make.conf

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.13-angel3-nosmp i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-angel3-nosmp i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 May 2007 08:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal evo exif expat fam firefox foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glits glitz glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal iconv idn ieee1394 imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensor lm_sensors logwatch mad madwifi memlimit midi mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets sound spell spl ssl svg synaptics tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd visualization vlc vorbis win32codecs wireless wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xsl xv zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## djinnZ

strano. Non hai apparentemente nulla che ti richiede il gcc-3.x. Ma lo hai installato perchè ti serve o c'è qualche pacchetto che lo richiede?

Un consiglio per mia esperienza, il preprocessore di gcc e libtool non vanno molto d'accordo con una libc compilata diversamente (anche se vorei capirne il motivo).

Prima di rischiare guai

```
quickpkg gcc glibc libtool baseutils etc.

emerge -1 gcc

fix_libtool_files.sh

emerge -1 glibc libtool

revdep-rebuild

```

così se si skianta (mi ricorda quando persi il gcc) hai una possibilità di recuperare. Dovrebbe essere un banale errore di libtool ma non fidarsi è meglio.

Anche se nuovo su questo forum non vuol dire nuovo a linux e neppure nuovo a gentoo, ti rendi conto che hai abilitato la compilazione dell'intero sistema nella versione instabile? (se poi sai quel che stai facendo scusa per averti dato del niubbo) Se hai abilitato ~86 per avere qualche versione specifica o pacchetto mascherati ti conviene smascherarlo individualmente in package.keywords/package.unmask piuttosto che rischiare di perdere l'intero sistema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao ragazzi, anche a me gcc-3.3.6-r1 sta rompendo abbastanza le scatole.

Ho appena terminato un'installazione da stage3 e gcc è stato aggiornato alla versione 4.1.2. Cosa cavolo vuole ora la 3.3.6????

Il bello è che ho dato un bell'

```
emerge kdebase-startkde kmail konsole korganizer kpdf kscd ksnapshot kde-i18n amarok
```

 egcc 3.3.6 è richiesto... Ma a che serve dico io.. lo vuole compilare e poi si blocca.. Ma non compilarlo allora dico io! Hai la versione 4.1.2 cosa vai a cercare la 3.3.6 che è anche più vecchia???????????   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

Il problema è la dipendenza, richiesta da certi pacchetti, di virtual/libstdc++, e se vai a vedere il relativo ebuild, vedrai che

```

...

RDEPEND="|| ( =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3* =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3* =sys-devel/gcc-3.3* )"

```

Non chiedermi perchè, ma se non hai installato nessuno di questi pacchetti, emerge decide di voler installare gcc-3.3*.

La soluzione è installare manualmente uno degli altri due, tramite la famosa opzione --oneshot.

----------

## fbcyborg

ci provo ma insiste nel dire:

```
sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

anche se lo smaschero.

----------

## Scen

Installa sys-libs/libstdc++-v3.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ha funzionato anche a me! Ti sono estremamente grato.

----------

